# How long does it take for response about "Child Benefit", forms submitted weeks ago?



## I{U}Ireland (2 Jul 2007)

Friends

How long does it take to have a response about the Child Benefit, I submit the forms long time ago??

Is there any way to know the status of my request??

Regards


----------



## gipimann (2 Jul 2007)

*Re: Child Benefits*

Give the Dept of Social and Family Affairs in Letterkenny a call - their number is LoCall 1890 400 400, Ext: 4480 and they'll tell you how the claim is proceeding.


----------



## ClubMan (2 Jul 2007)

*Re: Child Benefits*

If I recall correctly our _CB _claim was processed by the maternity hospital or is automatically triggered by them registering the birth and it took a few weeks to come through (and was backdated obviously).


----------



## terrysgirl33 (2 Jul 2007)

*Re: Child Benefits*

I think for child number 1 it took a few months to come through.  Child number two was registered automaticaly, as they had our details from number 1, and it came through within about two months.


----------



## Santry (3 Jul 2007)

*Re: Child Benefits*

I actually just called them today because we have just recently moved back from the US and I applied for the kids, they received my application on 21 June and I was told that they are working on 14 June applications, so I should expect to hear from them shortly.

I would call them and see what the story is.


----------



## maggiemay07 (10 Aug 2007)

*Re: Child Benefits*

I return to Ireland after many years in the UK and sent off all my forms for the child benefit end April, I got my childs birth cert etc back last month and called them last week to see if everything was ok as it had been 3+ months. 
I was told that my claim had to  be sent to the UK for my tax code and some more information and that they have done their bit, its up to them in the uk now and could take 9-12 months!! 
I am not sure why they need my tax code as I thought we were all entitled to child benefit until the child was 16/18yrs old? 
I am not claiming any benefits as I got a job before I came back. 

Anyway hear of this? I know it will be back dated but 9-12 months is a long time!?


----------



## ClubMan (10 Aug 2007)

*Re: Child Benefits*



maggiemay07 said:


> I was told that my claim had to  be sent to the UK for my tax code and some more information


Is that literally what they told you? Doesn't make sense to me since _CB _is unrelated to tax or _PRSI_.


----------



## maggiemay07 (11 Aug 2007)

*Re: Child Benefits*



ClubMan said:


> Is that literally what they told you? Doesn't make sense to me since _CB _is unrelated to tax or _PRSI_.


 
Yep, thats what he said.Thats why I dont understand it myself. Had it been the dole or lone parents I was claiming I can understand why they may need my tax info, but not for child benefit.
I think I will call again on Monday and query it.


----------



## irishlinks (11 Aug 2007)

*Re: Child Benefits*

I think when people have moved from the UK they do a check to ensure no overlapping claim of CB has  taken place. The Irish payments will be backdated no further than the date the UK ones finished. I assume the same checks go on for other countries - or else people could be claiming twice all over the place!


----------



## Welfarite (13 Aug 2007)

*Re: Child Benefits*



maggiemay07 said:


> I was told that my claim had to be sent to the UK for my tax code and some more information and that they have done their bit, its up to them in the uk now and could take 9-12 months!!
> I am not sure why they need my tax code as I thought we were all entitled to child benefit until the child was 16/18yrs old?


 
If they were looking for a "tax code" (could this be your National Insurance number?), why could you not quote it to them? The only reason they would be checking with the UK is as above.....what period you claimed CB in UK. I would ring them again if you don't understand what's going on and tell tham that...they might be able to explain it properly to you.


----------



## collieb (13 Aug 2007)

*Re: Child Benefits*



maggiemay07 said:


> I return to Ireland after many years in the UK and sent off all my forms for the child benefit end April, I got my childs birth cert etc back last month and called them last week to see if everything was ok as it had been 3+ months.
> I was told that my claim had to be sent to the UK for my tax code and some more information and that they have done their bit, its up to them in the uk now and could take 9-12 months!!
> I am not sure why they need my tax code as I thought we were all entitled to child benefit until the child was 16/18yrs old?
> I am not claiming any benefits as I got a job before I came back.
> ...


 
I would say this is something to do with the UK Working Tax Credit, which is administered by revenue in UK but classed as a family benefit under EU Regulations for social security. They are probbaly trying to find out how up until when you were getting it etc to ensure there is no overlapping of payment. Thjey would also need to inform UK authorities that they are paying family benefits from whatever date you arrived in Ireland.


----------



## maggiemay07 (14 Aug 2007)

*Re: Child Benefits*



Welfarite said:


> If they were looking for a "tax code" (could this be your National Insurance number?), why could you not quote it to them? The only reason they would be checking with the UK is as above.....what period you claimed CB in UK. I would ring them again if you don't understand what's going on and tell tham that...they might be able to explain it properly to you.


 
I am going to call them again this week, trying to get a free minute in work where I can sit at a desk where no one is listening in! 
Will report back when I know more


----------

